# Woods Out Back



## Eogthea (May 27, 2002)

Has anyone here read R A Salvatore's "The Woods Out Back" (first part of the Spearwielder's Tales trilogy)? In it, Gary (main char) accidentally carries The Hobbit to Tir N'a Nog (er, a world with tir n'a nog in it).


----------

